# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PJ-Bewerbung auf Franzsisch

## Katrin Wieser

hey,

plane ein auslands tertial in frankreich und bin glaube ich nicht in der lage eine gute bewerbung zu schreiben, hat vielleicht jemand noch eine pj bewerbung auf franzsisch die ich als vorlage nehmen knnte?

gru

----------


## Lisa85

hey katrin, 
ich hab meine bewerbungsunterlagen hier. sind auch von franzsischen freunden korrektur gelesen, falls es dir hilft  :hmmm...: 
sind anscheinend so gut, dass ich schon vier zusagen hab. muss mich nur noch entscheiden...

----------


## schnuckeli

hallo!
ich wre auch sehr sehr dankbar fr eine vorlage fr meine bewerbung. bin mir total unsicher, wie ich das schreiben soll....wre echt super, wenn mir jemand helfen knnte!
danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Radieschen106820

Hallo Lisa,
ich mchte auch sehr gerne eines meiner PJ-Tertiale in Frankreich machen und wrde mich deshalb freuen, wenn du mir deine Bewerbung als Beispiel senden knntest.
An wen hast du deine Bewerbungen gerichtet? An den Chefarzt der Klinik oder gibt es Studentenverantworliche?
Viele liebe Gre
Miri (mirijammueller@gmail.com)

----------


## spooniecarl

Hej!

Auch wenns schon etwas her is.. :Smilie: 
Meinst Du, Du kannst mir Deine franzsischen Bewebungsunterlagen frs PJ auch senden? 
Das wr toll!
Danke!
Sonja

----------


## llr88

Hallo!
Ich bruchte auch dringend eine Vorlage, auch wenn du hier schon belagert wirst... hat jemand noch ein gutes anschreiben oder lettre de motivation? das wr so toll!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tita83

Hallo,

ist zwar wieder mal etwas lnger her, aber hat noch jemand eine Vorlage fr ein Bewerbungsschreiben? Ich wre euch sehr dankbar!
Meine Email ist: mlle_libellule@web.de
Vielen Dank

----------


## Jule-Aline

Hallo Lisa,wrdest du mir deine Unterlagen als PN senden?Vielen lieben Dank dafr.

----------


## jumcoa

Hallo Lisa,

ich traue mich kaum zu fragen, aber knntest du mir vielleicht auch deine PJ-Bewerbung schicken, oder hat vielleicht noch jemand sonst eine Bewerbung herumliegen, die ich als Vorlage nehmen knnte? (alischaz@web.de)
Das wre super und wrde mich wirklich weiterhelfen!
Danke!!

----------


## Nina

Falls noch Jemand Bedarf an einem franzsischen CV hat (in meinem Fall frs PJ), schickt mir eine Nachricht mit eurer Emailadresse. Ich kann nur Empfehlen, im PJ mal ins Ausland zu gehen! Es ist etwas aufwendiger als PJ zu Hause, aber der Aufwand lohnt sich vielfach!!!

----------


## DOCDorr

Hallo alle!

 Ich wei dieser Thread ist nun schon ein wenig lter, aber vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand der mir seine PJ-Bewerbung fr Frankreich /bzw. frz. sprachiges Ausland zur Verfgung stellen kann. 

Vielen Dank!

----------


## yutin

Hallo,

Ich mcht ein auslands tertial in frankreich machen ,wenn mir jemand eine Vorlage oder seine eigene Bewerbung schicken wrde wre es super,

lieben Gruss,

Alex

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich wr auch sehr dankbar fr eine Vorlage  :Smilie:

----------


## amelie.eisele

Liebe Nina,
ich mchte auch eines meiner PJ-Tertiale in Frankreich machen und wr dir ber franzsische Bewerbungsunterlagen mehr als dankbar. Meine Email-Adresse: eisele.amelie@gmail.com
Viele liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## kukie

Hey, ich wre auch super dankbar, wenn mir jemand franzsische Bewerbungsunterlagen schicken knnte!
Meine Email Adresse: kukie3389@gmail.com
Liebe Gre =)

----------


## dino19

Hey, ich wrde mich auch ber die Vorlage super freuen.
Vielen Dank
Dino

----------


## _hannah_

Hey! 
Ich bin gerade dabei, eine Bewerbung fr ein PJ-Tertial auf La Reunion zu verfassen und knnte eine Vorlage auch gut gebrauchen. Also falls du Unterlagen da hast, wrs mega nett, wenn du sie mir auch weiterleiten wrdest ;) 
Meine E-Mail ist hannahwerle@gmx.de
Vielen Dank!

----------


## Ann-Katrin 1991

Hallo an alle,

ich mchte auch eines meiner PJ-Tertiale in Frankreich machen und wre beraus dankbar wenn mir auch jemand seine  franzsische Bewerbungsunterlagen zur Verfgung stellen knnte, ich bin ein bisschen ratlos und suche Ideen =). Danke euch!!

Ganz liebe Gre

----------


## ANJB_

Hi  :Smilie: 
Ich schreibe auch gerade meine Bewerbung fr ein PJ- Tertial in Frankreich. 
Falls mir jemand seine Unterlagen als Hilfestellung schicken wrde wre ich seeehr dankbar!!
Vielen Dank,
Liebste Gre,
Aline

----------


## Rettungshase

Bdde: 

Betreffzeile: Demande de stage du XX novembre 2024 au XX avril 2025

Monsieur le Docteur XYZ,

me rfrant  votre page d'accueil et beaucoup de recommandations d'autres tudiants allemands concernant l'enseignement  votre CHU, je me permets de poser ma candidature pour effectuer un de stage, non rmunr, dans votre service de chirurgie du XX novembre 2024 au XX avril 2025.
Actuellement, je suis tudiante en dernire anne de mdecine (DCEM 4)  l'Universit de XXX, Allemagne. Dans le cadre de cette anne rserve  la pratique (mes examens fdraux thoriques tant termins), j'aimerais effectuer un stage dans votre service de chirurgie pour approfondir mes connaissances dans ce domaine.
Comme tudiante-tutrice de XXX, je suis normment motive  apprendre dans un nouvel environnement et  m'intgrer dans votre quipe. Par ailleurs, la langue franaise m'intresse beaucoup. J'ai dj pass quelque sjours dans des pays francophones et participera  un cours de franais mdical sous peu.
Je vous serais trs reconnaissante  de tenir compte de ma demande de stage de concert avec celle de M. Heinz Becker qui voudrait y effectuer un stage de novembre  fvrier. 

En vous remerciant pour l'attention que vous porterez  la prsente, je vous prie d'agrer, Monsieur le Docteur, l'expression de mes sentiments distingus.

Name




Es wre natrlich schlau, wenn das nicht jeder copy+pasten wrde. 
Denkt an Erasmus und die Wohngeldbeihilfe des franzsischen Staates, falls ihr Finanzierungshilfen gebrauchen knnt.

----------


## Ilkamarie

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich bin gerade dabei mich fr ein PJ- Tertial in Frankreich zu bewerben. Knnte mir vielleicht jemand als Untersttzung seine Unterlagen schocken?
Ganz liebe Gre,
Ilka

----------


## Lar

Hey, ich mchte auch gerne nach Frankreich. Meinst du kannst mir die Bewerbungsunterlagen auch schicken: lar.sa@web.de
Danke schonmal und liebe Gre.

----------


## Ilkamarie

Hi, hab dir grad ne Mail geschickt.

----------


## Tubejunkie

Hallo,
was und wo sucht ihr genau. Ich bin Facharzt Ansthesie und Notfallmedizin in Bayonne, direkt am Atlantik im Sdwesten Frankreichs. Wir suchen regelmssig PJler oder Famulanten in unserer interdisziplinren Notaufnahme. Bei Interesse einfach demain (von mir aus auf Deutsch ;) ) schreiben. Franzsisch sprechen ist allerdings zwingend...
francisremmer@hotmail.com

----------


## Tubejunkie

Tubejunkie:Heute*23:02

Hallo,
was und wo sucht ihr genau. Ich bin Facharzt Ansthesie und Notfallmedizin in Bayonne, direkt am Atlantik im Sdwesten Frankreichs. Wir suchen regelmssig PJler oder Famulanten in unserer interdisziplinren Notaufnahme. Bei Interesse einfach email (von mir aus auf Deutsch ;) ) schreiben. Franzsisch sprechen ist allerdings zwingend...
francisremmer@hotmail.com

----------


## JojoMue

Hallo,
bin auch gerade dabei mich fr Frankreich zu bewerben und wre fr eine Vorlage sehr dankbar!
Bitte sende sie mir an jomueller20(at)web.de
Vielen Dank schon mal!

@Tubejunkie: Leider akzeptiert das Landesprfungsamt BaW das Krankenhaus in Bayonne nicht fr das PJ. Aber vielleicht ist das in anderen Bundeslndern unkomplizierter.. Trotzdem danke fr die Info!

----------

